# Rate this Composition



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

One of my favorites by this very talented group.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> One of my favorites by this very talented group.


Captain, sweet as it sounds, hardly "classical" ask the mods to move this to non classical.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Captain, sweet as it sounds, hardly "classical" ask the mods to move this to non classical.


It kind of gives me a Classical Spanish Guitar vibe, except played on a banjo!

Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It kind of gives me a Classical Spanish Guitar vibe, except played on a banjo!
> 
> Did you enjoy it?


I did , but certainly not classical.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Reminds me somewhat of that Claude Bolling who wrote that flute thing Rampal did that was so popular 40 years ago. It's more light jazz than "classical". Sounds like nice music for a cocktail party in the 1950's. But one listen was enough.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> Reminds me somewhat of that Claude Bolling who wrote that flute thing Rampal did that was so popular 40 years ago. It's more light jazz than "classical". Sounds like nice music for a cocktail party in the 1950's. But one listen was enough.


Thanks for listening!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think they are my favorite band. They are really all over the place, and I would implore anyone here to dig into their discography. 
They recently went on tour with the Chick Corea Electric Band if that gives you any indication on how respected they are.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I enjoyed it and found it relaxing, I noticed some interesting progression of musical patterns in the second part of the song, but on the first listen it also sounds a bit too neutral to me, perhaps a bit too unintrusive.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ZJovicic said:


> I enjoyed it and found it relaxing, I noticed some interesting progression of musical patterns in the second part of the song, but on the first listen it also sounds a bit too neutral to me, perhaps a bit too unintrusive.


Thanks for listening. It is relaxing, but all the excitement is in the subtlety of the dynamics and passages that build from the last one.

But I understand if you find it too "easy listening" for your tastes.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

32.4 .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> 32.4 .


Out of 100??? ?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Out of 100??? ?


It's kind of weird/ funny, jury is still out i guess.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Well, I quite liked it and would listen to more from this band. I wondered if this was a gentle piece from a more mixed repertoire or if all their stuff is gentle. If the latter it could get a bit boring. But I am a sucker for flamenco and its Moorish influences so that helped. For a short while I thought it would take us into Jan Garbarek territory but (luckily) it got more interesting. I do agree that it ain't classical.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here they are doing a Fugue by Bach:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> Well, I quite liked it and would listen to more from this band. I wondered if this was a gentle piece from a more mixed repertoire or if all their stuff is gentle. If the latter it could get a bit boring. But I am a sucker for flamenco and its Moorish influences so that helped. For a short while I thought it would take us into Jan Garbarek territory but (luckily) it got more interesting. I do agree that it ain't classical.


Thanks for listening, I'm glad you enjoyed it. They do have a rather passive sound, but they can be really funky too!


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

bela fleck is a cool guy. have you seen the documentary where he goes to africa to learn about their musical culture?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> bela fleck is a cool guy. have you seen the documentary where he goes to africa to learn about their musical culture?


I heard about it, but I don't think I've ever seen it. I have heard the album he made with them though! I recall not enjoying it too much though.

He is one of the hippest men in music today!


----------

